# Name of movie when Bruce Lee did some grappling?



## Ceicei (Aug 6, 2004)

I was channel hopping last night when I came upon an intriquing movie. It showed a scene of Bruce Lee grappling during a fight. Can someone help out here with the name of that movie? It kind of surprised me because I didn't think Wing Chun had any grappling (forgive me, but I am very ignorant of that style, other than its reputation for "close quarters" fighting). I am familiar with Bruce doing punches, kicks, and weapons from his other movies. If I can find out the name of the movie, I'd like to rent it and see how he does the grappling. 

Thank you.

- Ceicei


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 6, 2004)

I believe it is Game of Death. This is where he has to fight 5 different type of martial artist. There is a hapkido guy who throws him around at first, then Bruce finishes him off with grappling technique. Can't remember how. It was on like the Discovery Channel, there was like 30 minutes of fight scenes that didn't make the regular movie. I rented the movie after seening that show and was disappointed that they fight scenes were not as good.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 6, 2004)

Check out "Bruce Lee- the Warrior's Journey".  It contains the deleted scenes from "Game of Death".
Bruce Lee also taps out Sammo in the beginning of "Enter the Dragon".
Hope this helps.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 6, 2004)

He does it in "Game of Death", "Enter The Dragon", and there is a little bit in "Chinese Connection" when a Russian puts him in an armbar and he bites out.  He later got John Saxon to do that technique in "Enter the Dragon."

Granted, Lee isn't DOING the technique when he bites out...but it still was on the ground.  I guess you could say you're in a grappling situation when someone has a "juji" on you.  Its a sucky grappling situation, but a grappling situation nonetheless.


Regards,

Steve


----------



## Shogun (Aug 7, 2004)

Grappling _usually_ doesnt make for entertaining movie to the general population. What BL movie is that where bruce starts fighting with this guy in a Hakama? I have it at home, but VHS suck. The guy is wearing Aikido stuff, then starts throwing high kicks, and swinging a weapon (dont remember what...)


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 8, 2004)

Sounds like "The Chinese Connection".


----------



## phlaw (Aug 8, 2004)

I just got my copy of "Warrior's Journey" and it was well worth it..  They should redo Game of Death ad put the fight scenes back in.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 9, 2004)

phlaw said:
			
		

> I just got my copy of "Warrior's Journey" and it was well worth it..  They should redo Game of Death ad put the fight scenes back in.


Agreed.  Big time.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 11, 2004)

Bruce trained with "Judo" Gene Lebell. Lebell is (at damn near 70) is still one of the toughest people alive and a skilled Judoka and Catch wrestler. Bruce and Gene met on the set of The Green Hornet.


----------



## DavidCC (Aug 12, 2004)

the first fight in Enter the Dragon features Bruce doing a number of throws and then submits the guy witha a neck crank.  The FIRST FIGHT.  How could you miss it???


You know, the one with his butt-cheeks hangin out!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 12, 2004)

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Bruce Lee also taps out Sammo in the beginning of "Enter the Dragon".


I didn't miss it.


----------

